

How do you feel about the new Bloomberg? I hate it - webnanners
http://www.bloomberg.com/

======
webnanners
Also this. [http://www.awwwards.com/web-design-awards/bloomberg-
business](http://www.awwwards.com/web-design-awards/bloomberg-business)

------
AlbertoCG
It just made me sick. Didn't even bother reading.

~~~
webnanners
Right? What are they thinking?! I saw it on awwwards and thought it was a
joke.

